
Nature's Decline Unprecedented; Species Extinction Rates Accelerating (2019) - edward
https://www.un.org/sustainabledevelopment/blog/2019/05/nature-decline-unprecedented-report/
======
dang
A thread from a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24430500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24430500)

------
taylorlapeyre
If you are looking for ways to help, here are a few:

1\. Rewild/plant natives where you can, such as your yard or if allowed,
easements or verges, ideally from pollinator-safe plant nurseries or places
which care for very local species

2\. Advocate for wild spaces, wildlife corridors and wildlife bridges and
underpasses, particularly on migration routes for small species (guarding frog
movements for three weeks a year is pretty neat)

3\. Volunteer with local wetlands/trails associations/reserves for whatever
their ecologists decide needs doing.

4\. Reduce your carbon footprint, and then offset the rest. We are working on
helping people do this (and take action on climate change in other ways) at
[https://projectwren.com](https://projectwren.com)

~~~
bioinformatics
5 - Not have kids. This is the most important one.

~~~
gfodor
No, the most important one is to overweight working on these problems directly
through technology to create leveragable, economically incentivized solutions.
Instead of removing 2 lives from the picture, reduce the impact of all current
and future lives by some meaningful margin.

As an example to illustrate this - if you create software solution that
reduces the need for air travel by a very small percentage, you'll have more
impact on carbon emissions over its amortized lifetime than most humans who
have ever lived, particularly if you make personal sacrifices to ensure its
widespread use and availability.

~~~
ianai
Agreeing to not have kids feels like some sort of gut instinct appeal. Not
entirely sure from where it stems - maybe guilt for climate change and mass
extinctions?

The people who would look to do better for the planet would just maybe have
children who would do the same. It’s not assured, of course, but such a parent
certainly loads the deck in favor if they’re otherwise good, supportive and
informative parents.

Wish society did more to give people reasons to care about and for one
another.

